

Switching to a Bonded Interface Without a Reboot – Feedback Appreciated - Apes
http://codrspace.com/apeschel/bringing-up-a-bonded-interface-in-linux-without-a-reboot/

======
Apes
Starting a Linux blog, Feedback would be appreciated!

